# Gary Bryant - Red Eye Charters



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

The forecast was not cooperative enough for a trip on the 27ft, so we hooked up with Gary Bryant for an overnighter. Played around a few rigs and had a lot of fun.

Limit of yellowfin, limit of AJs, and plenty of blackfin. Gary never disappoints.

Here is a shot of some of the big ones (and a couple idiots).


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Details! Details!?!


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

MSViking said:


> Details! Details!?!


Haha.

I'd say we threw everything at them and caught a couple on everything; all spread out throughout the evening, night, and morning. It wasn't easy fishing, but Gary is very persistent and wasn't going to give up. One thing about Gary, he'll put in the time and the fuel to get the job done. Most yellowfin came through chunking, and blackfin were on diamond jigs. No surprises there.

We cut off a lot of sharks, but just kept trying.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gary is a great guy and a talented fisherman. Glad you had a great trip and thanks for sharing


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Does he have a 36 Topaz?


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

LITECATCH said:


> Does he have a 36 Topaz?


Yes he does.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I fished with a Gary Bryant, from Pensacola, 20+ years ago. is this Gary Bryant from Pensacola orignally? the guy I fished with was like a Grandson of Brown, of Brown Marine on Bayou Chico


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Billybob+ said:


> I fished with a Gary Bryant, from Pensacola, 20+ years ago. is this Gary Bryant from Pensacola orignally? the guy I fished with was like a Grandson of Brown, of Brown Marine on Bayou Chico


No idea where he's from. He fishes from Ft Morgan now, and moves to Venice a few months out of the year.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

yea Gary has to be the hardest working captain i have ever seen.... hes become a good friend of mine over the last few years,,, saw ur guy's catch at the marina.... great job guys!!!!! REDEYE is the real deal guys!!!!


----------

